# My Chevy Truck Project



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

I currently have a project for my '02 Chevy 2500HD underway and have completed installing a few stuff, but there are yet many more to be installed. So far I have installed a couple of Weatherguard low-side toolboxes and had the body shop at my dealer install the roof marker lamps. I also have the auxiliary battery installed by my dealer shortly after I took delivery of my truck last year. These are the only two options that my truck originally did not have when it was on the dealer's lot at purchase. Now I have everything I wanted when I was looking in buying new truck, so I am pretty happy.

I am especially very happy with the job the body shop did with roof marker lamps. It really did make my truck look better, and it also added some more visibility, for safety. Here is a pic of my truck with roof marker lamps added.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Another pic.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Last spring I bought a couple set of WeatherGuard low side toolboxes from my dealer when they had their bi-annual open house, which gave me a nice discount on those toolboxes. 
http://www.knaack.com/static/
Since I was so busy last spring, I did not get a chance to install them until the summer which I did. Prior to installation, I had a dealer cut out four 5"x5"x1/8" steel square that act as reinforcing which goes under the truck, on the bottom of the pickup bed box. This is where the bolts from the leg brackets (that hold up the toolboxes) will go through the bed floor then through the steel square, and secured with a nut. This is to prevent the truck bed from being crushed when tightened because the sheet metal on bed is fairly thin. I also added a couple more "J" hooks on each side of toolbox to secure to the truck bed rail, for a total of 4 "J" hooks on each side. Again for same reason, as not to crush the rail because the metal is fairly thin and it could get damaged when tightened with "J" bolts. Because you must allow some flexibility for toolboxes, I installed the second set (the additional 2 bolts I just talked about) of "J" bolts about 6" spaced away from where the original factory "J" bolts are installed, instead of installing the bolts at evenly spaced interval. If you install the "J" bolts at evenly interval, it won't allow much flexibility for toolboxes and it could get twisted or damaged, if the truck bed should ever have to flex from severe irregular ground surface. Lastly, I did not like the rubber strips that WeatherGuard sent with the toolboxes. It seems to be way too thin and offer a little protection and cushion, so I ordered a much better quality ¼" strip of rubber from a rubber factory recommended by a member from another Chevy discussion forum. I like it much better, as it will be able to absorb shock and give a lot of cushions, which will greatly protect the truck bed rails.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Second pic of toolboxes.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Third pic of toolboxes.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Awhile later after I installed the toolboxes, I thought about installing some secondary warning lights on the rear of my toolboxes. So I decided to get a set of amber 911EP Stars, which are very bright and sleek, and come in very compact size. 
http://www.911ep.com/ 
It would be hardly noticeable on the toolboxes when it is not running (unless you are looking at it really hard, lol), but it will be very bright when activated. I just drilled some small holes on the toolboxes, and "dry" installed them on one of the toolbox to see how it looked. I like it, so I am sticking with my plan. However, because at that time, I did not have the grommets to protect the wires from getting frayed through the hole in toolboxes, and the screws is a bit too short to hold the unit in, I had to take them off. Now that I have the necessary supplies, I just need the time to install them. Just have not got a chance yet since I am pretty busy right now.

But I did installed the 911EP LS12 blue on the windshield, right below the rearview mirror. However it is not hooked up to the switch box yet because I am in the process of making a bracket to mount the switch box on the dash, but I did "bench test" that unit and it is extremely bright with a lot of flash patterns to choose from. Very much attention grabbers even though it is only an inch and quarter thick! Very powerful and sleek. I am a volunteer firefighter and it will be used for responding to fire calls. I forgot to take some pics of it, but will do that soon and then post it here.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

I decided to get a BackRack and plan on mounting a mini-lightbar with a couple backup lights. Since I love the look of Chevy bowtie BackRack that Jerre made earlier this year, I asked him if he could do it for me and he did. 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=7603
I ordered the BackRack from the Best Darn Parts online store and had them ship it directly to Jerre. They have the best pricing I could find, and they even will ship it for free! 
http://www.bestdarnparts.com/originalbackrack.html 
There was some small delay in this process, but Jerre got the job done and I got to tell you, I am one happy customer!! He did an outstanding job modifying the BackRack into Chevy bowtie and I love it! I have not installed it yet because I am going to need to drill & tap some holes to mount the backup lights, and probably will weld a base on the top of rack to mount the mini-lightbar on.

Thanks Jerre! Here is  for you!


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Just got a new Fisher 8' HD MM2 snowplow installed last month, and I have the dealer installed the 2-ply rubber deflector as well. They even threw in a free cutting edge! Those people there are very nice knowledgeable. That is why I choose to buy a plow from them and I am very happy that I did. There was a small problem prior to installation, but they got it taken care of in a very professional manner.

http://www.arrowheadequipment.com/

Yes, I did take the cutting edge off when I brought it home the day I picked it up. It will be a few years before I will need that cutting edge. But it is nice to have one already in stock when I may need it. So sometime later I will need to take another picture or two of my truck/plow without the cutting edge. I got to tell you, I think that the color of Fisher and my truck (forest green metallic) is a great combo. 

Since I am very satisfied with my dealer, I am thinking about buying a Fisher SpeedCaster 2 spreader from them. However I think their pricing on that spreader is a bit too high ($2695 installed with variable speed controller), but I have no doubt that they are very reliable and dependable dealer, so I might still buy from them. Their professionalism and knowledgeable really show it out to me.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Well that’s it for now. There are many more that are yet to be installed. I also am planning on installing molded mud flaps, a switch box, heated wiper blades that I bought from Jerre, and some miscellaneous stuff. More pics to come later when I get a chance!


----------



## sno-mover (Jan 12, 2002)

Looks good man. Mine didn't come with the roof lights either:realmad:. I still may add them but not for a little while. I'll make a few payments first. Where did they run the wires to? 

Good luck and keep us posted.:waving:


----------



## GLS (Nov 22, 2001)

Great pics. I really like your truck.

Make sure you post some more pics when the backrack is on


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Wow! is all I can say. That is one sweet looking truck. I like the 911ep lights mounted to the toolbox. I have oval heads on my headache rack, but might consider switching to those, they are much less noticable.

Can you take some pictures with them on? You said they are bright, and they aren't too expensive either, maybe I'll switch to those!!

Nice truck Stephen!


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

Great pics Steve, your truck really looks good and has come a long way from stock! I wanna see more pics with the plow on from different angles, hehe. The roof clearance lights are definitely a nice touch, the truck looks good either way, but better with them, in my oppinion.  Mike


----------



## myo (Dec 2, 2002)

Looking good!!! Got to make sure to post some pics of it in action.


----------



## TrailK10 (Oct 1, 2002)

That is one great looking truck! are the marker lamps factory gm parts of after market lights?


----------



## JCurtis (May 14, 2001)

roof marker lights areone of my projects for my truck next season. Right now, I just want to make sure that the electrical system is topnotch, so I am installing an Optima Yellow Top Deep cycle Battery, to handle the added strain of the Fisher plow and Whelen Light bar that I will be installing.

I am also looking for at least a 200 amp alternator to replace the 100 amp one in my truck now.

I figure if I do all thisnow , then I can also add the roof marker lights and hideaway strobes or leds later next summer.



I think Roof Marker clearance lights should be standard equipment on all trucks.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Thanks guys!  I will be posting more pics as I progress, and of course, will try to get some of them in action. 



> _Originally posted by sno-mover _
> *Looks good man. Mine didn't come with the roof lights either:realmad:. I still may add them but not for a little while. I'll make a few payments first. Where did they run the wires to? *


As far as I know of, I asked the body shop manager, and he said that GM already have the harness up there inside the headliner, so all they have to do is to pull down the headliner and plug in the roof marker lamps harness into that factory supplied harness.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

> _Originally posted by TrailK10 _
> *That is one great looking truck! are the marker lamps factory gm parts of after market lights? *


All of stuff that the body shop guys used to install the roof marker lamps are all original factory GM parts.


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

> _Originally posted by JCurtis _
> *I think Roof Marker clearance lights should be standard equipment on all trucks. *


I agree with you. But with the exemption of half ton trucks (and smaller). I think that 3/4 & 1 ton trucks and up, should have roof marker lamps as standard option. Half ton trucks should be optional since alot of people use their half ton trucks just for personal use, not for business.


----------



## Adams plowing (Oct 8, 2003)

Nice truck! Now all ya need is some snow to play in.

Seth


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Bringing this to the top, in hopes that Stephen has some more pictures of his progress to post.....


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Nice Job Stephen. Your truck looked great in person. I liked the strobes out back. 

NOW PRAY FOR SNOW.....WOULD YA BUDDY!!!!




Jay


----------



## wxmn6 (May 23, 2001)

Thanks guys!  

Right now my project is put in halt because I am sooooo swamped with leaves cleanup. But a good opportunity to make bunch of $$$$. payup When all leaves cleanup and everything else is done for the season, I will resume on my truck project. I have an access to heated shop so I can work on it if it get pretty cold.


----------



## NYRookie (Mar 22, 2003)

Wxmn6, nice looking truck. My GMC did not come with the roof lights either, so I may install them also. Where are you located? I see that your plow is from Arrowhead, that is where I bought my last 2 plows.:waving:


----------



## AVERYX (Oct 21, 2003)

Wow, those roof marker lamps look great, I want some for my 2003 Chevy HD. How much did they charge for them.


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

Hey i want to get marker lights also. i went to my dealer they said it would be hard to do and id have to order all these parts. How much did it cost you?


----------

